# Palomar Challenge, Saturday June 13th, 2009



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Great riding. All riders timed up East Grade. Rides from 24 to 62 miles.
Complete details at http://www.julianactive.com/Palomar challenge.htm


----------

